# [SOLVED] SeaGate GoFlex Drive Not Recognized



## Mike_Jack's_Gal (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello. I have a SeaGate GoFlex Backup Drive that I had already put data on recently. Now, when I plug into the USB Drive, Windows gives a message about New Hardware Detected, and wants to like search for a way to install it, and the Seagate application says to please connect the device even though it is. Other things like a Transcend flash drive and iPods work in iTunes, even though I think that New Hardware message still pops up. I just installed a repair install of SP 3, if that may have anything to do with it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: SeaGate GoFlex Drive Not Recognized*

You should get a new Hardware found each time a USB Device is plugged in. With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the *Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? Or under *U*niversal* S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Unplug the USB cable from the computer end and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the USB cable into the _Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. You should get a new hardware found and the drive should be listed.


----------



## Mike_Jack's_Gal (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: SeaGate GoFlex Drive Not Recognized*

Yes, there is a line- Mass Storage Device with a yellow flag.


----------



## Mike_Jack's_Gal (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: SeaGate GoFlex Drive Not Recognized*

UPDATE: I seem to have been misreading a message, and it's fine now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: SeaGate GoFlex Drive Not Recognized*

Great! Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

